# Optimization



## bikedude880

Obviously Android has a massive collection of tweaks available.

Currently running CM7-GB on the D2G @ 600/300Mhz w/smartass governor, a few sysctl and prop tweaks (which I will outline later). Oh, and animations are disabled.

Never before have I seen such fluidity in an underclocked device.


----------



## x13thangelx

Yea, it definitely does.

Current setup swaps based on what I need working without problems thanks to Boot Manager.
CM7-GB @ 250/1000mhz UV with sysctl, init.d tweaks, few build.prop tweaks im testing, full animations
(daily atleast for now) Liberty 3 RC 1.2 @ 300/1350.... comes with a decent init.d, sysctl needs a little more though but it works well as is, prop tweaks (Kejar linked to a bunch of them in the liberty build.prop)
ApeX 2.0 RC4 @ 250/1350 with full init.d, sysctl, and cron

Before anyone asks, I am not posting Liberty 3 without permission from one of the Liberty dev's....


----------



## bikedude880

Turn off animations and clock it to 300-600. I swear I just got another half-hour per 10% xD


----------



## x13thangelx

eh I get damn good battery life anyways so its w/e. I'll easily get 20+ hrs on any rom and thats with my normal use. Ive gone 40 before with actually trying (stock battery). Ive also killed it in 2 hrs before so it balances out xD


----------



## kevdliu

Wow 600mhz max. I will try that and see what happens.


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> Wow 600mhz max. I will try that and see what happens.


If you're using the ondemand governor, no sysctl tweaks and no animations: It won't be smooth. Period.

I tend to use my phone like a phone... xD


----------



## aceoyame

I think somewhere around 725 is needed for smoothness in the launcher.


----------



## kevdliu

bikedude880 said:


> If you're using the ondemand governor, no sysctl tweaks and no animations: It won't be smooth. Period.
> 
> I tend to use my phone like a phone... xD


Ondemand, sysctl tweaks, and no animations. Is there any benefit in smartass if there are only 2 steps besides the screen off 300mhz limit?


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> Ondemand, sysctl tweaks, and no animations. Is there any benefit in smartass if there are only 2 steps besides the screen off 300mhz limit?


At the moment the current smartass governor doesn't allow proper stepping to all 5 steps. I will be working on that today


----------



## kevdliu

bikedude880 said:


> At the moment the current smartass governor doesn't allow proper stepping to all 5 steps. I will be working on that today


ok thanks. It really does save some batt


----------



## Blunderbuss

Psh...using milestone overclock I can get to 2.2 GHz without rebooting. 2.3 reboots though. and 2.2 has crap responsiveness.


----------



## bikedude880

Blunderbuss said:


> Psh...using milestone overclock I can get to 2.2 GHz without rebooting. 2.3 reboots though. and 2.2 has crap responsiveness.


Uhm... most d2we phones don't go past 1.4 and that's barely stable


----------



## aceoyame

I think it was a joke lol, but yeah it hits a frequency limit of one part. Not heat or voltage but I believe it's the pll generator hitting a limit. Mine can do 1.395 but not 1.400 nomatter how much voltage I give it. Funny thing is, 1.395 is rock stable.


----------



## Blunderbuss

Not a joke- if milestone overclock stops having an effect when you set it to higher numbers that's one thing, but it only wouldn't accept the OC value when it was 2.3 GHz (which caused a reboot). Now I'm not at all sure if the clock is actually going that fast, but that's the value I can set in milestone overclock! Ace, what's your vsel for 1.395? I currently found a decent and stable spot at 1.365 with a 65 vsel.


----------



## bikedude880

Blunderbuss said:


> Not a joke- if milestone overclock stops having an effect when you set it to higher numbers that's one thing, but it only wouldn't accept the OC value when it was 2.3 GHz (which caused a reboot). Now I'm not at all sure if the clock is actually going that fast, but that's the value I can set in milestone overclock! Ace, what's your vsel for 1.395? I currently found a decent and stable spot at 1.365 with a 65 vsel.


Considering the specs for it and other OMAP3 chips, I think it was just a glitch in the program


----------



## aceoyame

I use for my vsel 72 @ 1395 and @ 250 I am using 17. I let it scale automatically with it.


----------



## bikedude880

aceoyame said:


> I use for my vsel 72 @ 1395 and @ 250 I am using 17. I let it scale automatically with it.


How's the performance if you lock 250 max? Just wondering if vsel tweaks would be applicable in myh next project (as more of an optimized default).


----------



## aceoyame

I never see those speeds when I am doing stuff, I have a governor @ 700 and then 1 ghz. It's really for when the phone is having wakelock issues or wakes for stuff. You should DEFINATELY include vsel tweaks... Voltage makes the biggest difference in heat and power usage by far. Frequency does a little bit but voltage has a much greater impact. When I undervolt my Core duo in my thinkpad it gets about 45 minutes more battery.


----------



## kevdliu

How did u set the min freq to 250?


----------



## x13thangelx

Have to use a script to.


----------



## kevdliu

Ok thanks. Is there any downside of using jrummys android overclock to undervolt instead of using quickclock since it only supports 4 slots?

Edit: nvm AO reboots phone


----------



## Blunderbuss

aceoyame said:


> I use for my vsel 72 @ 1395 and @ 250 I am using 17. I let it scale automatically with it.


Sadness...those settings don't work for me (not that I would expect them to, but I can't seem to run stably over 1365).


----------



## aceoyame

Blunderbuss said:


> Sadness...those settings don't work for me (not that I would expect them to, but I can't seem to run stably over 1365).


Like I said, no matter how much voltage I give I cant hit 1.4 ghz but 1.395 is stable as a rock. I think it's just a frequency limitation of the pll that controls frequency ( A programable crystal)


----------



## keolawills

x13thangelx said:


> Yea, it definitely does.
> 
> Current setup swaps based on what I need working without problems thanks to Boot Manager.
> CM7-GB @ 250/1000mhz UV with sysctl, init.d tweaks, few build.prop tweaks im testing, full animations
> (daily atleast for now) Liberty 3 RC 1.2 @ 300/1350.... comes with a decent init.d, sysctl needs a little more though but it works well as is, prop tweaks (Kejar linked to a bunch of them in the liberty build.prop)
> ApeX 2.0 RC4 @ 250/1350 with full init.d, sysctl, and cron
> 
> Before anyone asks, I am not posting Liberty 3 without permission from one of the Liberty dev's....


Have you asked for permission? Just asking cause I really want to be able to switch between cm7gb and liberty. Kinda miss liberty.


----------



## x13thangelx

Yes I have. No response from kejar....


----------



## keolawills

x13thangelx said:


> Yes I have. No response from kejar....


I hear ya. I never got a response from them when I asked to port the oreo them over to your froyo rom either.


----------



## kevdliu

edited


----------



## kr3n

Seriously though could you use quickclock instead of android overclock?


----------



## bikedude880

kr3n said:


> Seriously though could you use quickclock instead of android overclock?


Yes


----------



## kevdliu

can you use android overclock? every time i open it it just reboots my phone.


----------



## x13thangelx

Nope. The way its done doesnt work with the kernel iirc (on d2g atleast).


----------



## nailbomb3

bikedude880 said:


> Obviously Android has a massive collection of tweaks available.
> 
> Currently running CM7-GB on the D2G @ 600/300Mhz w/smartass governor, a few sysctl and prop tweaks (which I will outline later). Oh, and animations are disabled.
> 
> Never before have I seen such fluidity in an underclocked device.


What are your tweaks?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu

nailbomb3 said:


> What are your tweaks?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


you can find a tweaks.zip file from x13thangelx in a thread titled smartass governer in the dev section. It includes sysctl tweaks, cron stuff, ondemand governer tweaks, memory tweaks etc


----------



## nailbomb3

kevdliu said:


> you can find a tweaks.zip file from x13thangelx in a thread titled smartass governer in the dev section. It includes sysctl tweaks, cron stuff, ondemand governer tweaks, memory tweaks etc


Thanks kev but I suspect bikedude880 is doing something a tad different

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880

Testing an egl setting that should offload graphics to the gpu instead of sw rendering.

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## x13thangelx

Didnt seem to work very well with MIUI (he already knows, just throwing that out there for anyone else)


----------



## bikedude880

x13thangelx said:


> Didnt seem to work very well with MIUI (he already knows, just throwing that out there for anyone else)


I actually screwed up when I messaged you.
All this is for the file /system/lib/egl/egl.cfg



Code:


<br />
0 0 POWERVR_SGX530_125<br />

First 0 stands for the screen number. Second 0 is a boolean toggle for hw accel with 1 being on.

Our old config looked like this:


Code:


<br />
0 0 android<br />
0 1 POWERVR_SGX530_125<br />

With those two conflicting screen entries, all graphics were being routed to the default software renderer.

The appropriate config for hw rendering (like miui had it):


Code:


<br />
0 1 POWERVR_SGX530_125<br />

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## bikedude880

I was going to wipe battery stats last night, but I got so tired of trying to drain the battery that I just charged the thing instead. I was pushing 24 hours with 3 on scree, something impossible a few days ago.


----------



## nailbomb3

bikedude880 said:


> I actually screwed up when I messaged you.
> All this is for the file /system/lib/egl/egl.cfg
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> 0 0 POWERVR_SGX530_125<br />
> 
> First 0 stands for the screen number. Second 0 is a boolean toggle for hw accel with 1 being on.
> 
> Our old config looked like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> 0 0 android<br />
> 0 1 POWERVR_SGX530_125<br />
> 
> With those two conflicting screen entries, all graphics were being routed to the default software renderer.
> 
> The appropriate config for hw rendering (like miui had it):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> 0 1 POWERVR_SGX530_125<br />
> 
> Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


So, edit it so it only contains the one line like:

0 1 POWERVR_SGX530_125

ETA: Nevermind the 1118 is like that by default hrmmmmmm......Profit?


----------



## bikedude880

nailbomb3 said:


> So, edit it so it only contains the one line like:
> 
> 0 1 POWERVR_SGX530_125
> 
> ETA: Nevermind the 1118 is like that by default hrmmmmmm......Profit?


Because I pushed it to the repo


----------



## nailbomb3

I had a funny feeling dude









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------

